# Help on what to bring to Krabi...



## verysimplejason (Mar 31, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krabi

I'm thinking of bringing just 2 or 3 lens along with my 6D. Initially, I've thought of just bringing the 24-105L + 50mm F1.8. I want to be as light as possible. Last time I went to Langkawi, I brought the 17-40, 28mm and 50mm but found a little bit wanting more length. Side note, wife is bringing a G11 with underwater case...

Canon 24-105L F4
Canon 17-40L F4
Canon 28mm F1.8
Canon 50mm F1.8 II
Canon 100mm F2.8 (macro)
Canon 70-300L
Canon 70-200L F4

Thanks!


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

I've been to Langkawi several times when we lived in SEA., not yet to Krabi but I can't imagine it's much different and I know many of my countrymen (Swedish) loves Krabi. 

Light travel go with the 24-105 and the 50 1.8 for low light. I'd add the 100mm Macro for portraits and off course all flowers, cool bugs and critters one might find.

Enjoy!


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 2, 2014)

I love Krabi, but depending on what you are looking for I would also suggest Koh Lanta (which you get to from Krabi airport - 3 hours and two ferries away). On Koh Lanta my favourite beach is Kantiang Bay, which is the home of one amazing 5-star resort (Pimalai) and some really cool smaller hotels and a bar. What is great about this beach is how few people there are, plus you can head out diving (depending on the month) from there too.

When will you be there?

Anyway, back to photography!

Of the lenses you mention, I would suggest you take these three:

Canon 17-40L F4
Canon 50mm F1.8 II
Canon 70-300L

Have a safe and enjoyable trip, krub!


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 2, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> I love Krabi, but depending on what you are looking for I would also suggest Koh Lanta (which you get to from Krabi airport - 3 hours and two ferries away). On Koh Lanta my favourite beach is Kantiang Bay, which is the home of one amazing 5-star resort (Pimalai) and some really cool smaller hotels and a bar. What is great about this beach is how few people there are, plus you can head out diving (depending on the month) from there too.
> 
> When will you be there?
> 
> ...



We'll be staying in aonangphupetra resort. Thanks for your suggestions. I'll post some photos once I'm back. We're going there this May 1-4. We're excited already.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 2, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been to Langkawi several times when we lived in SEA., not yet to Krabi but I can't imagine it's much different and I know many of my countrymen (Swedish) loves Krabi.
> 
> ...



I brought very much the same thing last time we went there but instead of the 24-105, I brought a 28, a 50 and the 100mm. Good enough but not wide enough and not long enough.  I didn't get any pictures of those eagles... One thing I miss when I moved to FF is that lenses are a pain to bring. When I was using APS-C, I only need 3 light lenses, 18-55, 55-250, and a 28. Of course, IQ-wise, I don't miss any of it. ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 3, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> We'll be staying in aonangphupetra resort. Thanks for your suggestions. I'll post some photos once I'm back. We're going there this May 1-4. We're excited already.



I spend an awful lot of time in Thailand. If you can, and like quiet, but beautiful beaches, then please do try to get to Kantiang Bay on Koh Lanta. It is in Krabi, but takes about 3 hours to get to from the airport.

Enjoy your time there! ;D


----------



## t.light (Apr 3, 2014)

I had spend some month in the area. Many interesting spots. Few days are definitively not enough.
Canon 17-40L F4
Canon 50mm F1.8 II
Canon 70-300L
I would also choose these lenses.

and btw....
Greetings from Ao Nang!!!


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 3, 2014)

t.light said:


> I had spend some month in the area. Many interesting spots. Few days are definitively not enough.
> Canon 17-40L F4
> Canon 50mm F1.8 II
> Canon 70-300L
> ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tyroop (Apr 3, 2014)

Without knowing what your photographic interests are it's difficult to suggest lenses. The destination alone isn't enough. Krabi is a pretty province and I would definitely recommend something wide for landscapes and seascapes - from your list I'd take the 17-40 with a full frame body. I took a 10-22 with a 1.6 crop body.

If you like birds and wildlife there is quite a lot in that area and a long lens would be useful. For example, Krabi is one of the few places where birders can get to see Gurney's Pittas. You should take a boat tour in the mangroves. I took a 400 f/5.6L last time I went to Krabi and used it quite a lot. The 70-300L in your list should be ideal.

Those two lenses should suffice. With the 6D's low light capabilities you shouldn't need a fast lens. A possible third lens would be the 85mm f/1.8 (not in your list). It's small, light and great for portraits. If you also take an extension tube you can get great macro shots with the 85mm and this combo is lighter than the 100mm f/2.8L.

I always find it interesting to hear which places in Thailand people who don't live in Thailand recommend to others. These are generally the places that I avoid. It is also an idea to avoid referring to Krabi as Crabby. The Thai pronunciation is quite different.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 4, 2014)

Tyroop said:


> Without knowing what your photographic interests are it's difficult to suggest lenses. The destination alone isn't enough. Krabi is a pretty province and I would definitely recommend something wide for landscapes and seascapes - from your list I'd take the 17-40 with a full frame body. I took a 10-22 with a 1.6 crop body.
> 
> If you like birds and wildlife there is quite a lot in that area and a long lens would be useful. For example, Krabi is one of the few places where birders can get to see Gurney's Pittas. You should take a boat tour in the mangroves. I took a 400 f/5.6L last time I went to Krabi and used it quite a lot. The 70-300L in your list should be ideal.
> 
> ...



If you look at my flickr pics, most of what I've taken are landscape, macro and portraits. Thanks for the advice. yes, I've been lusting for an 85mm F1.8 since but can't justify it IQ-wise due to my 100mm F2.8 USM non-L and the 24-105L. Using the 24-105L, I find that it's not hard to get some bokehlicious pic if you just know how to use the lens. Anyway, thanks man. I'll see if I can get an extension tube for my 50mm... It might be fun though I really hate leaving that 100mm macro. It's my favorite lens. 

Here's one taken by the 24-105L.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 4, 2014)

Enough already. Next we will have to deal with...

I am going to the bathroom to poop. What should I bring?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 4, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> Enough already. Next we will have to deal with...
> 
> I am going to the bathroom to poop. What should I bring?


Bring your phone so you can shoot a couple of selfies and post instantly ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 5, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> Enough already. Next we will have to deal with...
> 
> I am going to the bathroom to poop. What should I bring?



Wow! I didn't realize there are still these kinds of people in the forum. Did you just have a very bad day? Anyway, peace to you sir. There's no need to be rude. An honest inquiry doesn't hurt anybody. If you don't like it, then move on to the next thread. No one is forcing you to read or comment.

Anyway, thanks to those who are very much willing to give their free advice. You are all very much appreciated.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 5, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > Enough already. Next we will have to deal with...
> ...



+1. Why not give us something else to talk about? I think he just had a bad day or maybe pissed so much.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 5, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > TexasBadger said:
> ...




Well I hope you'll have a great trip. I'm going back to SEA in a week, going with my daughter to visit friends over Easter. I have missed it very much. Your part of the world is my second home, I've lived down there quite a few years and will always come back.

Btw, I am bringing three primes only this time. I have a portrait session coming up there with a model I've worked with before. Normally I like zooms but I want to try something different this time. I'm also bringing light gear. I want to create my version of some shots that Kernuak posted in the B&W thread here.

Have fun!


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 5, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > Enough already. Next we will have to deal with...
> ...



No VSJ, I am just tired of people posting about going somewhere and asking what to bring. This is based on what types of photos you want to get and what you are willing to carry. When I see someone talking about an upcoming trip followed by a long list of camera gear a become suspicious of their true intent. Often it appears to be a way to brag about their gear or their next adventure. Now if you asked for information on where to go and what focal length you should have for specific locations based on other peoples experience, I would find that much more constructive. I was not being rude, or a having a bad day. I simply called you out. Be a big boy, wipe your nose and ask for some valuable information that just might get you some great images. Listing you camera equipment is mostly pointless. You choose what to carry based on location and desired images. BTW, what "kinds of people" am I? Seems like kind of a disparaging remark by you. I was attempting to add a little levity, apparently you did not get it. Now if you consider what I said about asking more specific questions about focal length/location, you will hopefully understand. Being in the right place with the wrong focal length can be very frustrating. Carrying too much gear can be painful.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 5, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > TexasBadger said:
> ...



TB, you just made some really good points!

Next time, perhaps you should consider leading with that instead. Because I don't think the poop comment that you did lead with came across so well. JMHO.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 6, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> I was not being rude, or a having a bad day.



Yes, you were. Bad Day or not hard to tell, but the "Poop" comment was rudeness in almost anyone's view, except your own.



TexasBadger said:


> I was attempting to add a little levity, apparently you did not get it.



I think the Op got your point, you were being insulting, it was obvious, again to all but you.

There are posts just like "verysimplejason's" several times a week, people that have some gear, want some advice, members on CR can choose to assist by offering their advice, or ignore the posit and move on.

What's really not necessary are negative & disparaging comments in a Thread requesting advice & support.



TexasBadger said:


> Be a big boy, wipe your nose and ask for some valuable information that just might get you some great images.



Comments in particular like this one, perhaps could be seen as "constructive" when giving advice to a 2 year old on personal hygiene, but just seems insulting in the context of this thread.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 6, 2014)

eml58 said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I was not being rude, or a having a bad day.
> ...



Thanks eml for the support. To TexasBadger, yes, your comments are so insulting and I'm quite serious at my photography. If you had doubts, just look at my flickr account and posts. It's my first time being to Krabi and I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 6, 2014)

No, You do not get it VSJ. I have looked at your photos and many are great. You have skills. That is why I challenged you. Apparently many people are challenged by the word poop. So be it. Too many people post on this site and do not know what they are doing. This is not you. Again, I have looked at your photos and you have skills. What I am encouraging you to do is use this resource to ask advice from people that have been there and get their recommendations for what lens in what location. Be specific, not so broad. Use this resource for finding out were to go specifically (not generally), time of day, etc. For all of the people that feel I am being rude, so be it. I have your attention and my message is still there. As a professional photographer, I always want to know when, where, when and how. I did not mean to insult you personally, just the construct of your OP. Take your skills, seek advise and have a great time. You insulted me. You perceived I insulted you. Other people feel the need to weigh in, but the bottom line is knowing where to be, when to be there and what to have. Accept my apologies if you were offended, but use this forum for what is has to offer. For all of you others that have decided that you should pile on me, so be it. I actually like his photos. VSJ I also got you attention, and poop is really not that bad of a word in the big scheme of things.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 6, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> No, You do not get it VSJ. I have looked at your photos and many are great. You have skills. That is why I challenged you. Apparently many people are challenged by the word poop. So be it. Too many people post on this site and do not know what they are doing. This is not you. Again, I have looked at your photos and you have skills. What I am encouraging you to do is use this resource to ask advice from people that have been there and get their recommendations for what lens in what location. Be specific, not so broad. Use this resource for finding out were to go specifically (not generally), time of day, etc. For all of the people that feel I am being rude, so be it. I have your attention and my message is still there. As a professional photographer, I always want to know when, where, when and how. I did not mean to insult you personally, just the construct of your OP. Take your skills, seek advise and have a great time. You insulted me. You perceived I insulted you. Other people feel the need to weigh in, but the bottom line is knowing where to be, when to be there and what to have. Accept my apologies if you were offended, but use this forum for what is has to offer. For all of you others that have decided that you should pile on me, so be it. I actually like his photos. VSJ I also got you attention, and poop is really not that bad of a word in the big scheme of things.



Ok. I got what you wanted to say but you didn't have to say it that way. Besides, from what I know, I'm mainly getting reply from people who have been there or near the vicinity. Also, I didn't insult you in any way. I just straight away said that your comments are offensive. I even speculated that you might just been having a bad day. 

I'm sorry if the topic seems too general. Hmmm... If I just put on the focal lengths and not the brand and just presented what kind of photography I am on, you're comments wouldn't be warranted. Am I right? Moving on, if you read on what others replied on this thread, you'll see that it's just an honest conversation regarding what to bring to Krabi and not about bragging gears or anything. Providing incomplete data isn't an offense right?

Just an honest advice, next time, if you feel that threads like these are idiotic then it might be better to just reserve your comments on what you think are non-idiotic ones. If you really feel like you have to say anything, giving respect while saying something will also make your message clear. We always say here, "Each to his own". Right? Culture-wise, if comparing this thread to asking what to bring while pooping seems not so offensive to you, I suggest you also take into account what other might think regarding your comment. More so, being a professional photographer, I think we are all responsible to whatever we say even in forums (even in jest). That is what being a "professional" means after all. 8)


----------



## seekn (Apr 6, 2014)

I just came back from Krabi 6 months ago - to be honest it is hard to give any lens advice because unless you are shooting something in particular it is like any other beach town. I am not saying it is ugly by any means but just bring what you would normally bring on any other vacation. 
A wide, a telephoto, and your favorite day lens would probably suffice. 
Honestly I always take more than I need and end up kind of regretting carrying so much gear. 
And if you end up taking one of the boat rides out to the islands its not like you really want to switch lenses with all the salt water being thrown around anyway. My 24-105 broke due to the jarring of the boat ride (luckily I have insurance).


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 6, 2014)

seekn said:


> I just came back from Krabi 6 months ago - to be honest it is hard to give any lens advice because unless you are shooting something in particular it is like any other beach town. I am not saying it is ugly by any means but just bring what you would normally bring on any other vacation.
> A wide, a telephoto, and your favorite day lens would probably suffice.
> Honestly I always take more than I need and end up kind of regretting carrying so much gear.
> And if you end up taking one of the boat rides out to the islands its not like you really want to switch lenses with all the salt water being thrown around anyway. My 24-105 broke due to the jarring of the boat ride (luckily I have insurance).



Thanks! I guess I'll just be carrying the G11 with underwater casing for the boat ride. It's not a risk I think I can take.  We're planning on island hopping and snorkeling. I guess I'll have to restrict my DSLR use on the beach near the resort. Is it advisable to go to the shell cemetery? Is it worth to bring a macro there? How about the other tourist places such as the Tiger Cave Temple? Do you have any experience going through those?


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 6, 2014)

TexasBadger said:


> No, You do not get it VSJ. I have looked at your photos and many are great. You have skills. That is why I challenged you. Apparently many people are challenged by the word poop. So be it. Too many people post on this site and do not know what they are doing. This is not you. Again, I have looked at your photos and you have skills. What I am encouraging you to do is use this resource to ask advice from people that have been there and get their recommendations for what lens in what location. Be specific, not so broad. Use this resource for finding out were to go specifically (not generally), time of day, etc. For all of the people that feel I am being rude, so be it. I have your attention and my message is still there. As a professional photographer, I always want to know when, where, when and how. I did not mean to insult you personally, just the construct of your OP. Take your skills, seek advise and have a great time. You insulted me. You perceived I insulted you. Other people feel the need to weigh in, but the bottom line is knowing where to be, when to be there and what to have. Accept my apologies if you were offended, but use this forum for what is has to offer. For all of you others that have decided that you should pile on me, so be it. I actually like his photos. VSJ I also got you attention, and poop is really not that bad of a word in the big scheme of things.


I can see both sides here which I believe you also can, you came out a bit strong, but on the other hand sometimes people seems to ask just about anything. But we have to remember this is a forum about gear mainly. It's fun to talk about gear. Also when I see people are traveling to places that interests me I am more than happy to throw myself in the discussion. VSJ lives in a place I have spent a lot of time in and he's always contributing in a positive fashion here. There was another guy a year ago or so who one week asked about upgrading to either 5D3 or 1Dx and the next talked about selling gear, back and forth without an end. That is a completely different story.


----------



## surapon (Apr 6, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krabi
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing just 2 or 3 lens along with my 6D. Initially, I've thought of just bringing the 24-105L + 50mm F1.8. I want to be as light as possible. Last time I went to Langkawi, I brought the 17-40, 28mm and 50mm but found a little bit wanting more length. Side note, wife is bringing a G11 with underwater case...
> 
> ...



Dear Jason.
Yes, I was born in thailand And Live in Thailand untill age 26 Years old, And Move to NC., USA and live here 39 years.
But We went back to Thailand in every 2 years, And Go to Krabi 5-7 times, Because My Brother In-Law live in Phuket, Close to Krabi.
Here are the weather in Krabi :

http://www.krabi.com/weather.htm

Yes, To travel in Thailand, You must carry your equipment with you all the time-----If you want to leave your equipment in the Hotel, You must bring to the Hotel Manager and Leave with him/ her Office----Not just leave in your hotel room---Some one might want to borrow your equipments----Ha, Ha, Ha..
Yes, The most important thing = Get 2-3 big and small trash bag/ Plastic bags( A lot of Rubber Bands) with you all the time, to protect your Camera Gears----The Rain and Monsoon season can come any time and any days.
Yes, Enjoy the great Scenery, Beautiful Girls and the Great Thai Foods, Including Fruits and Coconuts.
Good Luck.
Surapon
PS. The Camera equipment are belong to your arms, Neck, and your back---Depend on your health and strong body. For me, I am "Army in one", and I am ready for any situations that I want to shoot.  Crazy Surapon.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Krabi+Photos&client=firefox-a&hs=0Ir&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=sb&tbm=isch&imgil=OYj4SyC3Vde1oM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcTB3t6TzzyKJpVvUzsBqrFv78zndUOhsLn3N2cTLVY9-f4kXGn7kg%253B600%253B400%253Br_orVLBXiIO9eM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.krabi-photos.com%25252F&source=iu&usg=__DqvnyxdjWSc9eOwmh4fMszLOrJI%3D&sa=X&ei=3XtBU4jsLqjmsATO64CIAw&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAA#facrc=_&imgrc=OYj4SyC3Vde1oM%253A%3Br_orVLBXiIO9eM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.krabi-photos.com%252Fimages%252Fkrabi-main.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.krabi-photos.com%252F%3B600%3B400


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krabi
> ...



Thank you kind sir! Those are a wealth of advise. I'll keep them to mind. I like everything except "Beautiful Girls" part... (Not because I don't really like them. ;D) My wife might be reluctant to set me free during the night for "night" photography.  I've been putting off getting those 30L waterproof bags so I can bring my camera anywhere and everywhere (it floats yet still very light...) but now that you told me about this monsoon rains, I think I'll gonna buy one. 

After you've shown me what you're bringing, I might opt to bring the 17-40, 24-105 (or 50), 28, the 70-300 and the 100 macro. I'm still justifying to myself if it's worth bringing the 100mm macro. The 28mm might be sufficient already due it's close focus and some cropping. 2 flash and some triggers should complete the set. I discarded the thought of bringing a small reflector because my wife is too lazy to hold it for me many times. I'm planning to give my daughter something like a glamour photo-shoot near the beach. 

About the hotels, won't it be safe even in a 4-star hotel? We will be staying in Aonangphupetra. If there's a safe box, is it safe to leave my gears there? For those night walk-outs, I've been planning to bring only my camera + a 28mm + flash. 

Oh and I forgot to add... On a side note, your gears sir make me salivate and too envious. ;D A long time ago, I've seen Neuro's gears and the same (if not more) triggered GAS in me. Since then, I've been convincing myself that I really don't need a lot but just enough (but can anybody define "enough"? ). Anyway, thanks again. I really appreciate your advise and would be looking for more advise from you.


----------



## Grumbaki (Apr 7, 2014)

Even tho we can discuss the style, I kinda agree with Texas about those topics.

All of them could be answered with 16-35 24-70II and 70-200II. What place in the world wouldn't be covered with those?

Then it's just a very personnal questions about style of shooting, finances (but then again the upgrade/budget path is pretty clear with canon gear), taste for primes (extremely subjective) and tolerance to weight carrying (once again so subjective, some poeple have a 70-200 f4 limit, some other are Surapon style supermen).

I also tend to think that people (who are not newbs) with this kind of issues could rethink their kits to check out for redundancy/inadequacy.

To be productive cristicm: we could have a travel section where people post where they go and could receive advice from local CRers or forumers with experience or interest for the place. This way non interested people like Texas wouldn't have to click on those threads they don't want to see 

But in one word: Enjoy Thailand. I hadn't had the chance yet so I'll envy you. Show us some pics!


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 7, 2014)

Grumbaki said:


> Even tho we can discuss the style, I kinda agree with Texas about those topics.
> 
> All of them could be answered with 16-35 24-70II and 70-200II. What place in the world wouldn't be covered with those?
> 
> ...



I think I can agree with you regarding the focal lengths you have mentioned and about price/budget limitations. And I agree with you that weight and sizes must also be taken into account especially when travelling. It's always good to have the lightest, flexible gear with you. With cameras having good ISO performance these days, it just made F2.8 an added luxury (and weight). Having said that, I want a Sony A7 (with new sets of lenses) instead of the 6D when travelling but my wife will kill me if I get one. ;D Therefore, it's better to just stick with 6D and make my backpack as light as possible by cutting on the lenses to bring. This is my primary goal when I started this thread. I'm hoping that some forumers will help me plus give me useful advise like the one given by our resident guru, Mr. Surapon.

Yup. You can be sure that I'll post some picture like I always do. I love showing my pics and let people give me suggestions/critiques on how to improve on photography. I think I've posted a lot in the 6D and lens gallery already due to that and I welcome any critique, be it good or bad. Anyway thanks man. I hope you can visit Thailand too. It's our first time and I just want to enjoy it as much as possible. It's not so easy to earn money for trips like these after all.


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



Dear Jason.
Thanks for your Good Words. One thing that you need to go to walmart to buy the Soft Cooler Bag= Water Proofing and Protect the Camera and Lens from the Wet Air from the Sea, Plus Fool the Bad guys in the Dark of the Night. Yes In Thailand, We drive the Wrong way of the street----When you carry the Bag or the Camera ( Including your wife's Hand Bag) ,you must carry at the shoulder away from the street---In Thailand, We have a bad Economy past 4-5 years, and Created more Bad People---The Bad People ( 2 person) ride motorcycle on the street and grab/ steal the handbag or the camera from your shoulder at the side of the street, and dissappear. 
Sorry, That I talk the Bad Thing that happens in Thailand, My Mother's Country----But, It already Happens to my dear friends , Thai Photographers in Thailand. Yes, Please walk with friends, when you want to go in the dark to take some photos of the beautiful sun rise and sun set---Please.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry, That I talk the Bad Thing that happens in Thailand, My Mother's Country----But, It already Happens to my dear friends , Thai Photographers in Thailand. Yes, Please walk with friends, when you want to go in the dark to take some photos of the beautiful sun rise and sun set---Please.
Enjoy
Surapon
The Last Photo = Bangkok, Thailand
All photos in Phuket Island, Thailand , 1 Hour from Krabi where you should go to visit too.


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 8, 2014)

Sir Surapon, these are quite interesting images. Thanks again for the advise. I'll keep them in mind. Hopefully, it will be a blissful travel. It's my first time to be in Thailand though I'm quite familiar with the scenarios you have said because I've spent much of my life in Philippines. I just grew a little bit complacent because I'm living now in Malaysia which is a much "easier" country to live in than Philippines. Thanks again for the reminders.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 7, 2014)

Dear Friend/Teacher Surapon,

I've posted some pictures already in here...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11600.1125

You can also go to my Flickr account as referenced by my signature. I'm still processing some pictures that I might post later. Thanks for all your advise. I'm now looking forward for my vacation in Perhentian, Malaysia in July. I found that my 24-105L is my very much used lens. I also had fun eating tomyum goom and roasted shells and chicken gizzards. YUMMY! That and a lot of beautiful, almost naked girls, both local and foreigners. YUMMY! (Please don't tell my wife...) ;D

regards,
Jason


----------

